# What are you watching?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just was wondering what stocks are you watching and planning to buy on next dip or on the move up? What solid stocks you think is cheap now for a long term hold?

imho , all 5 Canadian banks are pretty cheap now ..
on NYSEside I'm watching WAG, NVS, UNS ....


----------



## sensfan15 (Jul 13, 2011)

ENB, FTS, BCE

TRP too, but I like ENB more.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There's already a thread with the exact same title:
http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=6248


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

There's been a substantial volume of TA shares being sold today and yesterday.


----------



## Brad911 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've still been watching preferreds. I don't really see a whole lot of value in equities at the moment given the economic outlook.

I think if I can get 6-10% total return (CG & Dividend) from an investment with very little risk I'm more than happy to continue with a boring investment style until the markets realize the global economy is in big trouble.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Nothing much to buy right now. I'm watching:

BEI.UN - looking for it under $50.00. Doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon. 

CGX - If it goes below $22.00

ECA - This one scares me, but if it gets to the point where there's "blood in the streets" eg. under $15.00, I may not be able to resist.

ENB - sold this one recently at a relative high as part of a process of converting my RRSP to passive investments. Would like to buy it back in my trading account if it falls somewhere around $32.00

HR.UN - around $20.00

PBN - no real target but preferably lower. Still thinking about this one. 

TA - below $20.00 This is the closest one to becoming a reality


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Got e-mail notification from TDW... maybe to lock some small amount  ot the other hand in 2 years those rate probably will be much better ....
_ TD Bank Monthly Pay Step-Up Extendible Notes, August 6, 2012 to February 6, 2022

Short Description: Offering of Extendible (at Issuer's Option) Notes 
Maturity: August 06, 2012
Coupon: Year 1: 2.90%
Year 2: 2.95%
Year 3: 3.00%
Year 4: 3.05%
Year 5: 3.10%
Year 6: 3.15%
Year 7: 3.20%
Year 8: 3.25%
Year 9: 3.30%
Year 10: 3.35%
Price: $100.00 CDN per $100 par value.
Yield to Maturity: 3.13% semi-annual; 3.15% annual
Settlement: February 6, 2012 _


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

Brad911 said:


> I've still been watching preferreds. I don't really see a whole lot of value in equities at the moment given the economic outlook.
> 
> I think if I can get 6-10% total return (CG & Dividend) from an investment with very little risk I'm more than happy to continue with a boring investment style until the markets realize the global economy is in big trouble.


What preferred shares are you looking at with that return?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been watching CPD - 

I can drip the monthyl 0.069 distribution

I'm looking to buy 600 shares over the next few months - (hoping for a good sized dip in the market) - I'll buy gradually say, 300 shares or so at a time.

600 shares will cost $10,500 - and will generate about 42.00 per month. Reinvest each month (buy 2 shares each month), will generate 24 shares per year (or another 100 shares every 4 years). I'll earn a little more each month as the dripped amounts add more shares to the total number of shares.

This should compound nicely over say 8-12 years - that's a rather long time horizon, but I like some of my pf to be hands-off and passive. If interest rates rise (significantly, then sell and move the proceeds into GIC's... or some other product that isn't as rate sensitive)

I'm already doing this with CDZ and CYH.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

and I'm still watching GH.TO , extremely low beta 0.13, as per INK report big insider buying, no selling, nice and stable yield 7.6% ...
What scares me, it's extremely low volume....like today I can see all transaction on tmx.com as were only made 10 transaction...


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm watching two ADR's. VALE (NYSE:VALE) and Total SA (NYSE:TOT). Both have high yield and low PE ratios, and I could sell (seemingly) profitable calls against them.

What's holding me back is that both stocks are ADR's. I'm not sure how I want to weigh the risks of fluctuations in the Real/Euro to the USD to the CAD.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm watching 2 dividend stocks AFL and MSFT. Both has very low P/E and payout ratio. Would like to buy AFL if it goes down to below $38 (~3.5% yield) and MSFT below $27 (~3% yield). Any opinions on those 2?


----------



## kendrew (May 23, 2012)

*I'm watching*

eBay (NDQ:EBAY) has been high on my watch list for a few weeks, mostly because it owns Paypal and I like some of the initiatives in the works. PayPal had a great q1 with registered users growing more than 10% and revenue up more than 30%. About 1/2 of the revenues from both businesses came from outside North American - excellent geographic diversification. The stock did move up after the results came out and even though it looks cheap I'm watching it and hoping to pick up more at a lower price.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I see RY is moving toward $50 and I'll be buying some there and hopefully with more Grexit stories I might get the rest I want at $45 this Summer.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

Eder said:


> I see RY is moving toward $50 and I'll be buying some there and hopefully with more Grexit stories I might get the rest I want at $45 this Summer.


It sucks when you buy more to average out, only to see a stock drop even further


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Lately watch KEY, PBN and BNP. I probably would have bought BNP already were it not for all the insider's who are selling at low prices. What do they know that the analysts don't? Might pick up PBN or KEY on a dip.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Watching RY, KO, MSFT, NUAN, DOMK, A, ZAGG, and CNI


----------



## sharbit (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Judy


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

No one watching MCD? Looks like a good buy below $90-91


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

gibor said:


> No one watching MCD? Looks like a good buy below $90-91


I am watching MCD for sure. I am thinking about a permanent place in portfolio for this one.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*This is why we hang on and hang on and ....*










ADM home page


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

By 'we', you mean you and I. :encouragement:


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Exactly :biggrin: - I was wondering if you still owned it.

No doubt, you've been trading and now in the green?

I left ADM alone and am still down 40 cents.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I got rid of GBG when it fell to penny status, ie: below $.90 cents [thank goodness], but at around the same time, bought more Andina [with profit $$s of course]. 

For now, just watching CPN: 

http://www.carpathiangold.com/


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

> This is why we hang on and hang on and ....


lol, that's a whole lot of causation applied doncha think?

that's just bad bad thinking and i don't care how it pans out on some one-offs.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

CLC is dropping like a rock, trading halted at around $7.30, down 14% ..... any guesses


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

You're just grumpy because this was under 40 cents for a couple months and you missed out on a double. Hahaha!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL Zylon. :biggrin:

*Hello Snuff:* risking a tiny % of one's capital [and/or profits] on a speculative & highly volatile stock, is not insanity, even if it went to $0, but the reward can be sweet. 

It's not like the retired teacher that purchased 6,000+ FB shares the day of the IPO with ALL of her savings vs. a person, who may have purchased a few hundred/thousand shares of a penny stock [for an investment ranging from a few hundred to a few thousand dollars].

What would you say about those that patiently held stocks purchased in 08 for $1 & are currently trading above $10?


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *Hello Snuff:* risking a tiny % of one's capital [and/or profits] on a speculative & highly volatile stock, is not insanity, even if it went to $0, but the reward can be sweet.


That's also not was insinuated. 

the quote, again was this:


> This is why we hang on and hang on and ....


total rubbish right there.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I will let Zylon speak for himself.

I guess I know his investment style just a little better given that I/he have been around more than a month.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

webber22 said:


> CLC is dropping like a rock, trading halted at around $7.30, down 14% ..... any guesses


Bad earnings. It has been dropping pretty steadily for awhile and was looking like they may cut dividends.

I dropped them on Tuesday, thank god! Finally for once a proper move!


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

CLC earnings are down 5% ytd not bad at all. But you're right there must of been something said about the dividends on the conference call. I could see the MacDougall 3Macs system just unload all the way down to 6.92, algos gone wrong !! Easy money on the way up.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

They also have no cash... well a lot less. They had a 24 mil payout of taxes and same in debt repayment, leaving them with very little cash in hand.

Probably not as bad as the market shows it, the market is very nervous right now though.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*So many possibilities ... where to begin?*

http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/c...DT.TO,ERF.TO,IMG.TO,PGF.TO,OGF/UN.TO,CPG.TO|B


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

HNZ.A and WFI


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

zylon said:


> *So many possibilities ... where to begin?*
> http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/c...DT.TO,ERF.TO,IMG.TO,PGF.TO,OGF/UN.TO,CPG.TO|B


fap.to, fap.to, fap.to


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

Watching GLW (Corning Glass)
http://www.google.ca/finance?q=NYSE:GLW&ei=1dukUIjWGpL3rAGDdw


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

avrex said:


> fap.to, fap.to, fap.to


Somebody's a fan of rage comics...


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> WFI


ahh another fan of WFI.
Pleased to meet you.

are you holding or just watching?

I usually hold a few lots and trade this on highs and lows and always keep a few for the great dividend.
I was thinking about buying more lately cuz it is trading fairly low but too many other good choices out there as I think the geothermal will be in the shadows for a while.

whats your thoughts on this stock in the next couple years?


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> ahh another fan of WFI.
> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> are you holding or just watching?
> ...




I've been watching WFI for years and still haven't pulled the trigger, until recently it's traded between lows of $20. and highs of $25-27 like clockwork.



Today I'm watching PSN fall 55% WTF? I don't get it, that's absolutely insane!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm watching dividend-heavy ETFs, specifically watching ZDV (a BMO dividend equity fund) and ZUT (the BMO equal weight utilities index).

ZDV is pretty new, so I have to research it further. It holds quite a few high dividend yielding Canadian stocks and you can see how beaten up its getting in this sell-off. This is probably because those high yielders are inherently riskier stocks.

ZUT seems like a very nice vehicle. Prior to the selloff it was yielding approx 5.1% net of fees. Currently it's yielding 5.2% net of fees. However, my research gives a projected yield (once you adjust for some unsustainable underlying dividends) of more like 4.5% net of fees, at the current price.


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

lots of june lows getting hit. XLK - spdr-tech etf, CAT back down to $80, MCD new lows, AAPL @ 530, POT.

high div sin stocks getting creamed for months straight - MO, RAI, XLU-spdr utility


PPT team on the way imo.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

What is going on with KERX? It's up almost 4%.
Do insiders already know that there are positive test results for their new kidney disease drug? The results haven't been announced yet.
Options implied volatility is way up too. Something is going on here.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

James4beach now is a good time to watch ZUT as we enter a favorable time for utility stocks.

Otherwise I am watching a lot of things waiting for tax loss selling to wash out.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

i am watching 'THE FISCAL THEATRE":tongue-new:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

avrex said:


> What is going on with KERX? It's up almost 4%.
> Do insiders already know that there are positive test results for their new kidney disease drug? The results haven't been announced yet.
> Options implied volatility is way up too. Something is going on here.


And today is up another 6%, and a nice recovery from the 52 week low.

I thought I was the only one familiar with this stock here. 

The stock rise has a lot to do with momentum.

If you're an investor, good luck, but just keep in mind that the stock could suffer similar set-back as it did earlier this year, when the FDA rejected perifosine after the Phase III clinical trials [despite a lot of hype that it would get approved].


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I thought I was the only one familiar with this stock here.


I couldn't resist the volatility and played this on Friday.
For my Jan 2013 option play, I'm hoping the test results don't lift the stock price up too high. I need it to stay below the 3.80 mark.
We'll wait and see how my gamble turns out.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Watching CPG and BTE ....pretty attractive price now


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Watching BTE too. I sold it as part of tax loss selling in mid Dec. It's kind of bounced around the $42-44 range in the past month, so I think I will wait and see for now. I may get into it if it hit low $43. Also couple small cap stocks caught my eye, particularly MCB (McCoy Corp). It seems to have performed very well in the past 3 months. Anyone following or holding position in MCB?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

watching, watching *crude*

will it hit $42? (wtic)
$48.95 post time

(click for large)


source: http://www.macrotrends.net/1369/crude-oil-price-history-chart


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Read many overall economic and market forecasts for NA and globally that recommended EAFE and International stocks as a good area this year. They have done nicely this yr. ZLD BMO low volatility hedged etf up ~ 9-10% so far. Not bad for lower risk index investing.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

zylon said:


> watching, watching *crude*
> 
> will it hit $42? (wtic)
> $48.95 post time
> ...


Do you have insider info from KSA?! All graphs are BS.... oil price is driven only by Kingdom


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Do you have insider info from KSA?! All graphs are BS.... oil price is driven only by Kingdom


YOU are BS

what is ksa?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

zylon said:


> YOU are BS
> 
> what is ksa?


I think he means Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

zylon said:


> YOU are BS
> 
> what is ksa?


You are talking about oil & graphs and don't know what is KSA?! google it


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> I think he means Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


True , oil prices have a huge moves on every KSA rumour, I won't be surprised if they made hundreds millions on their own rumours ... Charts and other BS can show whatever you want.... if tomorrow somebody from KSA will tell that they are supporting production cut for longer period, oil will jump 5%, and opposite


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> Read many overall economic and market forecasts for NA and globally that recommended EAFE and International stocks as a good area this year. They have done nicely this yr. ZLD BMO low volatility hedged etf up ~ 9-10% so far. Not bad for lower risk index investing.


Fairly thinly-traded though?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> Ansell, the Australian maker of gloves and surgical masks, said Thursday it’s selling its condom and lubricants business for $600m (£462) to Humanwell Healthcare Group and CITIC Capital China Partners .


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...illion-spy-lubricants-australia-a7755211.html

This would be classified as a *safe* investment.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> Fairly thinly-traded though?


I think so. There is only $36M in the fund


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

WTIC due for a bounce, but I don't think it's done just yet.

Don't ask.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Girl on girl mostly.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Technically, this could be considered a commercial for KatusaResearch, but it has some good info just the same.

I'm not a subscriber - just a reader.

https://katusaresearch.com/guided-tour-oil-crash-outlook-next-18-months/

Snip from the link:


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2017)

I think the whole sector of oil will fall, so either in shorts or if there is a stack that will go well in the opposite direction


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

This is my watch list; things I have been thinking about initiating a position in, but for various reasons have not...

VNR	Valener Inc
AQN	Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp
ALA	Altagas Ltd
UFS	Domtar Corp
RUS	Russel Metals Inc
MX	Methanex Corporation
HLF	High Liner Foods Inc
EMP.A	Empire Company Limited
PZA	Pizza Pizza Royalty Corp
AP.UN	Allied Properties Real Estate Investment
CSH.UN	Chartwell Retirement Residences


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

also watching the sobey's stock...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

How are you watching Sobey's stock?

Sobey's shares were bought out in 2007 by Empire where I haven't seen any info saying that Sobey's is being traded publicly again.
Or maybe you mean you are watching Sobey's parent company's stock, Empire?


Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

also watching Sobey's parent company's stock, Empire.
sobey...empire...what's the diff? frank started it all...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I got out of my A&W in the low $40's ...presently waiting for a bit more pain before repurchasing.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> I got out of my A&W in the low $40's ...presently waiting for a bit more pain before repurchasing.


I was wathing AW.UN about year ago, but at the end , added more KEG.UN (apparently it happened to be good call ), didn't follow AW for some time and was surprised that it's close to 52 weeks low... what happened? some bad Q reports? need to take closer look , maybe worth buying at some points as i 'm looking for some TFSA additions...

eder, what price you are planning to repurchase? Imho, 5% yield (price $32) will be a good entry point


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> also watching Sobey's parent company's stock, Empire.
> sobey...empire...what's the diff? frank started it all...


When Sobey's traded on it's own, one was buying Sobey's.

Buying Empire means Sobey's is a % of the mix of businesses.


Cheers


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> ... what happened? some bad Q reports? need to take closer look , maybe worth buying at some points as i 'm looking for some TFSA additions...
> 
> eder, what price you are planning to repurchase? Imho, 5% yield (price $32) will be a good entry point


I sold because the stock was $42 and they did a private sale of stock at I believe $38 so I got out intending to buy back around $38. But,after many great quarters, the last one had problems and I think many like me are on the fence before buying back in. Its thinly traded so a 5k block will move the dial. I'm getting close to a buy...I think its a good buy right now but I will wait a bit. I do want to get back in before next q report though. Everyone loves a hormone free no antibiotic ethically treated Teen Burger.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> Everyone loves a hormone free no antibiotic ethically treated Teen Burger.


...I had one the other day that didn't QUITE fit that description...it WAS sustainable.however....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I do want to get back in before next q report though


 I understand...because if Q report will be good, stock will become expensive before you click the button  . btw, today it was 2% up on high (for this stock volume), I'd be buyer at $32 or below, but not sure if it gonna drop there.
btw, do you knw when AW nxt Q report?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think their quarter ended June 26th. No idea on the report date though.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Started watching DLR as CAD$ jumped unreasonably too higher


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking at Chevron CVX and Verizon VZ


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Are there any good choices (stocks that thrive in response to higher interest rates) to watch as interest rates increase? 
From my limited experience -exporters are hurt as the loonie increases, bonds and bond ETF's funds decrease...
Other than GIC's, are there any winners? (real return bonds?)


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking to add BCE. A dollar off its 52 week high but I will see if it gets lower. SJR (Shaw) also seems interesting. Once freedom mobile becomes recognized as a stable cell phone carrier I think a lot of people will be switching to them if they continue to undercut competition. Bell would be more for consistent dividends and Shaw would be for growth


----------



## MARKJONES330 (Jul 16, 2017)

CCL industries
Stella Jones
MTY Food group


----------

